# MBGFC Memorial Day Outboard shootout



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will be over there fishing weather permitting. Are any of the other outboard guys fishing? I know tere will be a pile of sportfishers there. Ok it won't let me change the title I meat Labor Day.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thinking about it but gotta watch the weather too.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Really only one guy is interested out of all the outboard guys????


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> Really only one guy is interested out of all the outboard guys????


 College football opening weekend! Dang!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

twodown said:


> College football opening weekend! Dang!


I guess that's what it is. All I see is green backs stacked up for the taking.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

We prob gonna try it. Don't know wht we doing but I blew 250.00 bucks before doing something I didn't like to do so I figured to blow it on something that I enjoy.. Any honey hole I need to try out??


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I gotta blow 200-300 bucks tomorrow on brakes, rotors, and calipers on my truck tomorrow. Started the trip from Panama City to Pensacola with the boat behind me and the rear brakes on the truck decided to lock up and scorch everything.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Scruggs we will be out there on the reel wood and i know a couple others from OB that will be out there. Are you just fishing the outboard classic or both


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

ashcreek said:


> Scruggs we will be out there on the reel wood and i know a couple others from OB that will be out there. Are you just fishing the outboard classic or both


The rules state that you can fish both however through the grapevine I heard they are changing it to only one event. My plans are both if possible. If there are not at least 20 boats in the shootout I'm fishing with the big boys.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We are pretty much in the same boat. I would hate to be entered in one and catch the fish of a lifetime and not be entered in both


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

ashcreek said:


> We are pretty much in the same boat. I would hate to be entered in one and catch the fish of a lifetime and not be entered in both


I just talked to vp of mbgfc Bennett Long and he confirmed that you can fish both. As long as you make the weigh in Saturday afternoon/night for shootout.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are in the overall event, hoping for nice weather as I hurting to get offshore!


----------



## TideFishin (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone confirmed that the separate outboard shootout is still on?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes of course it is still on, the weather looks great. You can register online at MBGFC.org

$7,500 for 1st place boat (based on 20 boats) and $500 for first place Tuna, Dolphin and Wahoo.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like the weigh-in being Saturday night so we are sticking with the big game tourney


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Ashcreek, 

We are going to fish the shootout if enough boats show up. I also have 26 GB and have the problem with not enough fuel capacity. How do you bring extra fuel for long runs? I have 8 X 5 gallon motor cross quick dump cans they seal good and dump fast. 

Neil


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We have the 120 gal tanks and have a pretty solid range but we aren't fast enough to run out friday night fish come back sat night then run back.... we will be fine running to horn mtn for the weekend and back sun morning. Thats as long as we like to be out there.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

They running the Memorial Day tournament a little late this year?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We are fishing. Good Luck!


----------

